# Luft anhalten und den Magen als "Luftspeicher" verwenden



## rickride (13. September 2008)

gruß,

hat schon jemand versucht, luft in den magen zu drücken und beim luft anhalten die luft wieder aus dem magen zu pressen?
theoretisch könnte man dadurch die luft länger anhalten.

da das ein äußerst unangenehmes gefühl ist, will ich das lieber nicht ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

gruß und viel spaß am probieren.


----------



## Trollmastere (13. September 2008)

rickride schrieb:


> gruß,
> 
> hat schon jemand versucht, luft in den magen zu drücken und beim luft anhalten die luft wieder aus dem magen zu pressen?
> theoretisch könnte man dadurch die luft länger anhalten.
> ...



Hehe habe ich definitiv noch nie probiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann ja ned mal rülpsen


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

rickride schrieb:


> gruß,
> 
> hat schon jemand versucht, luft in den magen zu drücken und beim luft anhalten die luft wieder aus dem magen zu pressen?
> theoretisch könnte man dadurch die luft länger anhalten.
> ...



funktioniert mehr oder weniger gut ^^
also beim tauchen hab ichs auch mal versucht und naja .. war nid wirklich nützlich zumal man die luft nicht effektiv in den magen pumpen kann ..


----------



## Rexo (13. September 2008)

hab ma gehohrt is auch nicht so gesund.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

naja Gesund ist ein dehnbarer begriff man kann brechreiz davon bekommen oder auch blähungen wenn die angestaute luft in den darm gelangt aber krank wird man nicht^^


----------



## Carcharoth (14. September 2008)

Gibt seeehr üblen Mundgeruch *g*


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

na sowas der carcharot is ja auch noch net am pennen^^

kennste mich übrigens noch?xD


----------



## Bawagrog (14. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> war nid wirklich nützlich zumal man die luft nicht effektiv in den magen pumpen kann ..


Es geht schon. Ich kann durch anspannen meiner bauch/halsmuskelatur förmlich durch meinen magen atmen.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. September 2008)

Funktioniert nicht.

Du nimmst bei jedem Atemzug mehr als das fünfache Magenvolumen an Luft auf. Und der Magen kann sich zwar dehnen...aber wenn du ihn so weit dehnst, dass du brauchbare Mengen an Luft aufnehmen kannst (Sprich Atemtechnisch relevante Mengen) wirst du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einen Magenwanddurchbruch (eine Magenruptur) haben...und was glaubst du wohl, passiert mit deinen inneren Organen, wenn die Magensäure in die Bauchhöhle rinnt? Richtig. Du wirst sterben.

Abgesehn davon...selbst wenn das gehen WÜRDE....wenn sich dein Magen so weit ausdehnt, dass er nennenswerte Mengen an Atemluft aufnehmen KÖNNTE, hätte ihrerseits die Lunge keinen Platz um sich auszudehnen...und du könntest nicht einatmen ^^

Relativ Sinnfrei das ganze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (14. September 2008)

Können da nicht Adern im Kopf platzen 
wenn man die Luft ewig anhält ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Können da nicht Adern im Kopf platzen
> wenn man die Luft ewig anhält ?



Es geht in dem Thread nicht ums Luftanhalten. -.-


----------



## rickride (14. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Du nimmst bei jedem Atemzug mehr als das fünfache Magenvolumen an Luft auf. Und der Magen kann sich zwar dehnen...aber wenn du ihn so weit dehnst, dass du brauchbare Mengen an Luft aufnehmen kannst (Sprich Atemtechnisch relevante Mengen) wirst du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einen Magenwanddurchbruch (eine r) haben...und was glaubst du wohl, passiert mit deinen inneren Organen, wenn die Magensäure in die Bauchhöhle rinnt? Richtig. Du wirst sterben.
> 
> ...



ich weiß nicht, woher du deine behauptungen nimmst:
durchschnittliches magenvolumen 2l (http://www.mybody.de/magenvolumen.html)
durchschnittliches lungenvolumen / max. vitalkapazität: 3-4l (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lungenvolumen)
darüber hinaus kann man die luft in den magen pressen.

was deinen 3. absatz angeht: versuche doch bitte mal, luft aus deiner lunge in deinen mund zu drücken, so dass sich die wangen aufblähen und schon hast du deine ausdehnung, mit hilfe der du die luft aus dem magen in die lunge kriegen könntest.
ich kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass das folgende dein problem beim 3. absatz war:
du kannst auch luft ausatmen, um platz in der lunge zu schaffen...

bezüglich der magenruptur, mit verlaub, dass ist der größte bullshit.
wobei, demnächst solltst du beim sprudel trinken villeicht aufpassen, es könnte ja zu einem magendurchbruch kommen...

gruß


----------



## Oonâgh (14. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gibt seeehr üblen Mundgeruch *g*



Wuhaa made my midday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber klingt schon iwie nach ner reichlich abstrakten Idee und dass das soo hilfreich ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln *g*


----------



## Arathnas (14. September 2008)

Ich würds gern können^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Du nimmst bei jedem Atemzug mehr als das fünfache Magenvolumen an Luft auf.



ja ne is kla xD


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Über welch komische Themen ihr hier diskutiert...


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Über welch komische Themen ihr hier diskutiert...


Deswegen is das ja auch das *Gott & die Welt* Unterforum ... Wir sind hier net grad sauber im Kopp^^... zumindest einige von uns^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2008)

rickride schrieb:


> gruß,
> 
> hat schon jemand versucht, luft in den magen zu drücken und beim luft anhalten die luft wieder aus dem magen zu pressen?
> theoretisch könnte man dadurch die luft länger anhalten.
> ...


dann musst du rülpsen mein freund sonst nix und du kannst diese luft nicht verwenden im magen da dort keine lungenbläschen sind. also bringts nix


----------



## Medic-Opti-Line (30. Juli 2020)

Ich habe eine Brustvergrösserung bei mir durchführen lassen - bin also auch nicht der natürlichste Mensch, aber das finde ich mega komisch.


----------

